# Entertainment provider?! What does it mean?



## Mommy3girls (Jun 15, 2017)

So I found my husbands bank statement and it had a transaction from what it said was an entertainment provider. It was for $265 and I’m trying to figure out what that even means. He’s contacted a “Craigslist masseuse” before and didn’t follow through since she wasn’t available the time he wanted so I’m wondering now if he actually went through with it this time.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It sounds possible that He did. Though you need proof before action by you.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Mommy3girls said:


> So I found my husbands bank statement and it had a transaction from what it said was an entertainment provider. It was for $265 and I’m trying to figure out what that even means. He’s contacted a “Craigslist masseuse” before and didn’t follow through since she wasn’t available the time he wanted so I’m wondering now if he actually went through with it this time.


I'm assuming you are joint members on the account. Call the bank and track this thing down!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What does he say it was?

Sure sounds extremely suspicious, but he should have a chance to explain. The explanation should be one that lets you verify what the vendor was and what they provided.


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

sorry, but 99.9% chance its a strip club or something devious along those lines like an escort service (AKA Hookers)..........

you should be able to call your bank and get the address where the charge came from.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

uhtred said:


> What does he say it was?
> 
> Sure sounds extremely suspicious, but he should have a chance to explain. The explanation should be one that lets you verify what the vendor was and what they provided.


I would give the husband this chance normally but I think he lost that right or chance when he already tried to violate their marriage by looking for the masseuse.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I sort of agree, but OTOH, what can it hurt to ask? It would be interesting to find out what he claims it was - especially since that claim can be checked. 



stillfightingforus said:


> I would give the husband this chance normally but I think he lost that right or chance when he already tried to violate their marriage by looking for the masseuse.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

From what I can remember hookers as a cash only transaction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

There are a lot of prostitution operations that use massage and other "entertainment' services as a cover. Seriously, I've bought my mom a massage for mother's day, and made sure it was at a "spa", and not some sleazy operation like this. "Entertainment" + "craigslist 'masseuse'" = shady sex-oriented business. 

By pretending to be legit, they can take credit cards, etc. as well. I've worked in businesses where these things have come to light, and we've searched expense reports for these vendors, with consequential follow-ups. (Gee, expensing hookers is not a grey area!).


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tomara said:


> From what I can remember hookers as a cash only transaction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



where are the days when they would take green stamps...;-)


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

A brothel in Nevada will take credit cards. 

Call bank, he's up to something. A strip club would cost a lot more.


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

It likely means strippers or something along those lines. I have fired an employee who turned in an expense report with “entertainment” something on the receipt after he took clients out for drinks and took them out for who knows what else later. Could be strippers, could be escorts, or something else along those lines.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Sounds shady. I'd bet that its something you are not going to be impressed with.


----------



## Mommy3girls (Jun 15, 2017)

Not sure what to do. I busted him about 2 years ago messaging some “masseuse” of craigslist and i found out he went to a massage parlor last year. He swears nothing happened and it was just a massage. So I gave him the benefit of the doubt. And now I find this credit card charge... kinda hard to believe it’s nothing ?


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

If it's a joint credit card, dispute the charge. That should ferret the truth out pretty effectively.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Tomara said:


> From what I can remember hookers as a cash only transaction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


??? You have experience hiring hookers? >


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Have you looked up the massage parlor? Usually its pretty obvious what sort of service they are providing. 






Mommy3girls said:


> Not sure what to do. I busted him about 2 years ago messaging some “masseuse” of craigslist and i found out he went to a massage parlor last year. He swears nothing happened and it was just a massage. So I gave him the benefit of the doubt. And now I find this credit card charge... kinda hard to believe it’s nothing ?


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

Unfortunately, it does sound suspicious. I would ask H to explain as it would raise red flags given previous history. 

Did your husband say why he went to a massage parlour? If my H had a sore shoulder or back he would ask me to massage him or go to a physiotherapist. Sorry, but a male going to a massage parlour - too many jokes and insinuations have been made about that.


----------



## toucheturtle (Nov 12, 2017)

I saw an episode of cheaters where a woman from Craigslist was providing services from a hotel room.she swipe a credit on her cell phone for payment of different acts.i would call the bank and challenge the charge.if can challege the charge it might be legitimate.if you cant challenge not good


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> ??? You have experience hiring hookers? >


Glad YOU asked.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

OP,
It's time to put your snooping game on overdrive. I think your husband is a John. But you need to verify this. I'd put a VAR in his car and keep track of all transactions. Can you access his phone when he's sleeping? Do you have his password? If yes, go through it. Dig deeper!


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tomara said:


> From what I can remember hookers as a cash only transaction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I knew a guy who paid by check for some "private time" with an "actress" at a bachelor party. I don't think he had thought it out beforehand, but after the private time was over, I heard he found himself short of cash so pulled out his checkbook.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rick Blaine said:


> OP,
> It's time to put your snooping game on overdrive. *I think your husband is a John.* But you need to verify this. I'd put a VAR in his car and keep track of all transactions. Can you access his phone when he's sleeping? Do you have his password? If yes, go through it. Dig deeper!


But what if his name really is John?


----------

